
Show HN: Publish from Google Docs to your website or blog - jerriep
https://www.usecloudpress.com/
======
dnrkaseff
Cool tool, thanks for sharing. Does it automatically sync to the google doc?
i.e. if I make a change in the google doc, will it update my post?

